# Transform a CD-ROM Drive into a Car CD Player!



## Gigacore (Apr 19, 2007)

How To Make The Adaptation

To be used as CD player, the CD-ROM drive doesn't need to be connected to the computer. This way, it is possible to easily transform a CD-ROM drive into a Car CD player. Sounds crazy? Not so. With this tutorial you will be able to have a CD player in your car without spending almost anything. 

The CD-ROM drive to be use may be of any type, from the first models ("1x") until the most modern ones ("60x"). The only prerequisite is that the drive needs to have is an earphone plug and volume control. And practically all CD-ROM drives have that. 

There are two great advantages in transforming a CD-ROM drive into a Car CD player. First, who will want to break your car window to take CD-ROM drive? And, secondly, since any type of CD-ROM drive can be used, you may take an old drive that is just dusting away in your house (for instance, a 2x drive from an old 386 computer), which brings the cost down to almost nothing. 

To install a CD-ROM drive in the car, you will need a female power plug, to be used to fit into CD-ROM drive power plug (that plug can be cut from an old power supply) and a voltage regulating integrated circuit called 7805, that may be easily found at electronic parts stores. You will also have to buy a heat dissipator for the 7805 (sold at the same store). 

The car battery is a 12 V one, but the CD-ROM drive needs two voltages to work: 12 V and 5 V. The 7805 circuit is able to convert a 12 V voltage into 5 V (its pin 1 is for the input, its pin 2 is the grounding, and its pin 3 is the 5 V exit). Figure 1 shows the plan for the connection. The grounding pin should be connected to the wires of the plug grounding and the negative pole of the car battery, what is done by simply connecting that pin to the metallic body of the car. 

*i170.photobucket.com/albums/u255/Santhosh1/03.jpg

Figure 1: CD-ROM adaptor schematics.

All you have to do is to make the connections shown in the above schematics (don't forget to isolate all connections with insulating tape) and you are set: you will have a CD-ROM drive working as CD player in your car. 

The audio output will be made using the earphone plug. To listen to a CD, you will have to use earphones. To have the sound come through the speakers of the car, you will have to buy an amplifier with RCA inputs and a stereo P2 (mini jack) x stereo RCA cable (the same type of cable used to connect Discman units to amplifiers). The stereo P2 plug (also known as mini jack), which is the one used for the earphones, should be fit at the earphone output of the CD-ROM drive, while the RCA plugs should be fit at the input of the amplifier. The volume control will be made using the volume control in the CD-ROM drive.

A last warning: in most CD-ROM drives, the reproduction button (play) and the advance button (skip) are on the same key. In other words, to skip a track, all you have to do is to press the play button.

Frequently Asked Questions

Can the CD-ROM drive in use as a car CD player reproduce MP3 files?

No.  If not connected to a computer, the CD-ROM drive will only work to play audio CDs. Music CDs in the MP3 format are recorded in the CD-ROM format. To read it, the unit forcibly needs to be connected to a computer.  MP3 songs are not played by the CD-ROM drive, but rather by the sound card of the computer, and the machine processor is responsible for transforming the MP3 format into an audio format.  Car CD players that play MP3 have a dedicated processor capable of reading the CD-ROM format and of converting MP3 files into audio ones. Since the common CD-ROM drive doesn't have such processor, it can not play MP3 files.

Can the same adaptation be made so CDs may be played in a domestic sound system? 

Yes.  To do so, the sound system must have an auxiliary input channel.  However, to prevent the sound from getting distorted, you will have to use the audio output at the back of the CD-ROM drive and nor  the earphone output, as mentioned last week.  To do this, you will have to take the audio output cable from the CD-ROM drive and solder two RCA plugs - a black or white one (left channel) and a red or yellow one (right channel) – at the end that should be connected to the sound card of the computer. If you don't know how to do that, contact an electronics technician. To feed the CD-ROM drive you may use a power source from an old PC.  One important detail:  AT power sources have an on-off switch, but the ATX ones don't.  If you will use an ATX power source, you will have to make a pin-14 connection (green wire), from the main plug of the source to any black wire to turn it on. 

Won't the CD oscillate too much? 

That will depend on the unit used (its manufacturer and model). Of course you cannot expect a CD-ROM drive to have the same stability of a car CD player.  Remember that our tip is to assemble a car CD player spending nothing (or almost nothing).  If you used our tip it is because you are possibly not willing to buy a car CD player. 

Why should the connection between the CD-ROM unit and the amplifier be made using the ear phone output and not the one at the back of the unit? 

That is because car amplifiers don't usually have volume control.  If you use the output at the back of the CD-ROM drive – which doesn't have volume control either – the sound from the amplifier will always be at its loudest. We believe that this is not convenient.  If you should use the output at the back of the CD-ROM drive only if you are to connect it to a pre-amplifier, equalizer, mixer, or home sound system, since they have volume control.

Source: *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/71


----------



## shantanu (Apr 19, 2007)

very very nice post... gr8 work.. this kind of things are very good if one cant go for big systems.... even once if played music by shorting SMPS and connecting a drive to it.. and placing the audio CD in it 

great work


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 19, 2007)

Great info. Have to give it a try.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 19, 2007)

but how will it sustain with all the vibrations and the condtn of our countries roads with potholes all the way!  and also afaik those chinese car mp3 cd players are nothing but old samsung drives transformed to car stereo cd player!


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 20, 2007)

tried it myself, its working!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 20, 2007)

gr8 post.....finally sumthin can be done with my old drive


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 20, 2007)

nice


----------



## sysfilez (Apr 20, 2007)

very very nice post.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2007)

Gr8 post!


----------



## iMav (Apr 20, 2007)

^^ its costly


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 20, 2007)

^^and not geeky either.


----------



## iceeeeman (Apr 20, 2007)

its noot working yaar when i connect da terminals to a 12 v adopter theres a sht circuit !! i have a samsung  drive can anyone tel me  whts da prob


----------



## jassi2000 (Apr 21, 2007)

My CD-ROM does not have a PLAY button (SAMSUNG)..........Then how would i play


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Apr 21, 2007)

gr8 tut dude


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 21, 2007)

That's an excellent post. Too good to keep the geek hands busy


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 21, 2007)

some drive doesn't have play button and audio out jack


----------



## sivarap (Apr 21, 2007)

But it can't play mp3 cds


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 21, 2007)

few people prefer to play audio cds in cars rather than mp3! i agree we can store more mp3 in a cd than the audio cd does. few music lovers prefer to buy original albums! and to save their instead of a player. @siv


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Apr 21, 2007)

Great one


----------



## iceeeeman (Apr 23, 2007)

kenshin1988 said:
			
		

> Please put 2 capacitors of 22uF between pin 1 and ground and pin 2 of and ground of 7805 ....



for wht ? does it help n can u plz give a pic of it ! coz when i did it there was a short circut


----------



## VexByte (Apr 24, 2007)

The Car CD/MP3 Players are costly when compared to the CD-ROMs mainly because they are able to sustain the road vibrations. The ordinary CD-ROMs can never ever withstand the vibrations and doesn't have any shock protection !!!

Also, Car CD Players can read ahead on a disc and store up a reservoir of music data. If a severe jolt causes a CD to skip, the changer plays from the stored reservoir until the data stream is re-established.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Apr 24, 2007)

Guys please also mention the car models on which this has been tried....and the city or town (condition of roads).

Great post though.


----------



## indian_samosa (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok...I tried this sometime back after reading from the original source.It works..the IC ie the regulator do gets heated a bit but no problem.I actually tried it in my friends car...but what happened was that he has a car casette player in his car which is connected to the speakers.What i did was I tried giving the connections from the cd drive to the internal connections in that car casette player.I ll elaborate this a bit here ...

the car cassette player doesnt have a external input port (like how aux ports are there on Home casette players) ...so I opened up the player and found 3 connectors (solded) which are used to feed the signal from the head-assembly to the amplifiying circuit of the player.I bypassed that connection and connected the wires from the cd drive onto them.But when I started the system there seems to be a lot of noise and hissing sounds ..I wonder ?

What you have proposed works perfect no doubt about it ...but is there any way to play the sound in the speakers without purchasing an added amplifier....hehhee..I am trying to be really frugal here ...but what the heck..can this be done ??I mean can the sound from the cd-drive be given internally to the amlpifier part of the casette player ....ie instead of using the signal from the head-assembly the player should use the signal from the cd-drive and amplify it so that it drives the speakers.

And one more thing ..I had used that time a LG cd drive which has a play button ..I also have a LG cd writer which doesnt have any play buttons or stop buttons...but it does have a eject + audio out jack + volume control knob ......will the drive work ???


----------



## indian_samosa (Apr 24, 2007)

@kenshin1988 ....thanx a lot dude for the info ..


----------



## crystal_pup (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice post....Kip up the good job 

Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 26, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> Nice post....Kip up the good job
> 
> Cheers,
> Kunal



Thanks!!!


----------



## bbalegere (Apr 27, 2007)

ANybody tried it?
Can somebody post pics of it?
If anybody in Bangalore has done it can I come and personally see it?


----------



## Liggy (Jun 6, 2007)

Sounds pretty sweet, I got a couple of old cd-roms drives will have to make sure they have the correct config (volume control, play button, etc...). 
Kenshin, you said your connected it to your cassette deck (3 wires) but got hissing sound?  not sure why you would get that, I connected a personal CD player to an old blaunkpoint car cassette deck (same way) and had no hissing problems, what kind of cassette player did you try?  Also I have a pair of desktop speakers that plug in through USB for power, could I use that as the amp, and how would I wire that up without frying it?
As my Pa would always say why buy it when u can build it.


----------



## spynic (Jun 8, 2007)

ne1 knos of ne voltage regulator givin an o/p of 3V - 3.3V.. frm a 12 V source.. similar to the one used here..(instead of a 5V)


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks man I was looking for this from a long time .Good job.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## spynic (Jun 15, 2007)

iceeeeman said:
			
		

> for wht ? does it help n can u plz give a pic of it ! coz when i did it there was a short circut


*www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/psu_5v.html


----------



## sashijoseph (Jun 22, 2007)

^^ or you may use the variable reg LM317.Look here : *www.national.com/pf/LM/LM317.html

As for drives with only an eject button and no play button,if you have some basic soldering skills or can get hold of a friend or someone,most drives generally have the provision on the pcb,though it's not populated.Open the drive and look at the pcb in the area of the eject button.Somewhere nearby should be two tabs labelled 'play'.Solder  a pair of wires or a microswitch to them and with the drive powered up and an audio cd inserted,try shorting the wires momentarily to see if play starts.
Be careful though!


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 30, 2007)

I was noticing that 7805 what becoming very hot and other minor defects ..
I modified it this way:
*anantkhaitan.googlepages.com/cd.jpg


----------



## sashijoseph (Jun 30, 2007)

The 78xx series require a voltage (input) atleast 3v higher than output.So if the 7809 draws even 100ma it will result in a drop of ~1v at the 10ohms resistor,making the input voltage to the 7809 less than (the required)12v. Result-poor regulation.
Would suggest a small heatsink for the 7805,if it's heating up too much.


----------



## hrushij (Jul 1, 2007)

gooooooooooooooooood job dear


----------



## Jesso George (Apr 18, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> How To Make The Adaptation
> 
> To be used as CD player, the CD-ROM drive doesn't need to be connected to the computer. This way, it is possible to easily transform a CD-ROM drive into a Car CD player. Sounds crazy? Not so. With this tutorial you will be able to have a CD player in your car without spending almost anything.
> 
> ...


THANKX FOR UR IDEA , BUT CAN U SHOW THE AUDIO CONNECTION THROUGH THE DIAGRAMS


----------

